# Tool & Cutter Grinder, Should I go buy this?



## JimDawson (May 22, 2014)

I don't really need it, but it is another tool and I'm sure I'll find a use for it.  Is the price OK?  The pictures are all I know about it.  Craigslist add.

Tool Grinder - $600


----------



## Ray C (May 22, 2014)

Hard to say, Jim.  I have a K.O. Lee very similar to that in good condition.  I've used it several times and when it was needed, it was good to have -but, it doesn't get used a whole lot.  When I made some specialized tapered reamers, it was worth it's weight in gold.  To do regular endmills and drill bits, you'll need attachments other than the center-points shown on that unit.  Mine only had the center points and to sharpen the side flutes of drill bits or endmills, I rigged-up a different fixture which, could stand to be improved. 

Tough call but that's a good price and if you have room, it might be worth it.


Ray


----------



## Don B (May 22, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> *I don't really need it, but it is another tool and I'm sure I'll find a use for it.  Is the price OK?  The pictures are all I know about it.  Craigslist add.
> 
> Tool Grinder - $600*



In a word " YES " that's a bargain compared to what's available in my area, tool grinder and surface grinder all in on, you'll find so many uses for this, I'll make a deal with you buy it for 6 I'll drive to your house and give you 8)


----------



## dave2176 (May 22, 2014)

No, I should buy it instead. :whistle: I was just browsing the Enco catalog and they are $3245.40. Heck of a deal it seems.

Dave


----------



## JimDawson (May 22, 2014)

Well 3 yes votes, I guess I need it.  Thanks for the opinions.  I just got paid for a job today, so I have a small tool budget again.

EDIT:  Just sent the email.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## JimDawson (May 26, 2014)

OK, I went an bought it, I couldn't help myself.  Besides, you guys talked me into it, it wasn't my fault.  :whistle:  $600 with the vice below.

I was surprised at the condition, it looked brand new.  Still had cosmoline on most of the shiny parts.  I couldn't run it because the seller did not have 3 phase, but spinning by hand the bearings sounded fine.  All of the parts that are supposed to turn or move do so very freely and smooth.  Not bad for a 1982 machine.

I added some temporary decking to my motorcycle trailer.  I needed the low deck because the seller only had an engine hoist to lift with so there was no way to get into the back of my truck. 




A little overkill for the load, about 550 lbs, but it makes it easy to reach out and grab something.  Besides the old girl needs to run occasionally just to keep the oil stirred up.





The new temporary home, right next to the temporary home of my Harvel surface grinder. If the kids ever get moved into their new shop, the grinders are going in the space to the left of the blast cabinet.  Right now their "shop office" is in that space.  My son runs an auto repair shop out of my shop.  I only get to use about 200 sqft of my 1200 sqft shop.  I think their move is going to start next week.







It also came with this nice little 4 inch vice, can't find any name on it so I'm sure it's an import.


----------



## Don B (May 26, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> OK, I went an bought it, I couldn't help myself.  Besides, you guys talked me into it, it wasn't my fault.  :whistle:  $600 with the vice below.



Congratulations...!)  I hope it works out well for you)


----------



## Millwrong (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice find and would seem a good price. There will be no talking to you now!!
Regards 
Ian
PS I really liked your idea for the use of the diamond Dremel disc. Neat.


----------



## Senna (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice grab there Mr. Dawson.

I will warn you however that there is no other machine you are likely to own which will "require" as much extra stuff as a T&CG.
The amount of fixtures and tooling you can get for one is astonishing and they rarely go cheaply.
I have probably 5-6 times the purchase price of my B&S 13 in fixtures, tooling and wheels and there are still items I'd like to have.

Sending a PM about extras I have.


----------



## george wilson (Jul 4, 2014)

I have a small tool and cutter grinder,a K.O.Lee "Knockout". Fortunately,I acquired an older Weldon tool grinding outfit for it. It's not the air head type that is used these days,but it is perfectly adequate. I can grind all kinds of cutters with it,and even relief grind taps(If I was ever so inclined).

You need to get something similar,and you can easily sharpen end mills,horizontal cutters,etc..

That was an excellent find.


----------

